# Icones pixelisées dans le dock



## vampire1976 (15 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai migré sur Snow Léopard, mais mon soucis n'est pas que j'arrive pas à changer mes icones, mais qu'elles sont pixelisées une fois dans le dock.

A partir de PNG j'utilise image2icon, avant ça marchais nikel sur L"opard, mais là c'est pixelisée une fois dans le dock.


----------



## wath68 (15 Septembre 2009)

Ça me l'avait aussi fait avec l'icône du Finder.
J'ai recommencé et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## vampire1976 (15 Septembre 2009)

Merci, mais le soucis est que je l'ai refais 3 fois, de même que même mes icones icn qui viennent de mes png sont pixelisés dans la fenêtre d'information. Mais pas dans l'affichage des fenêtres système. Seulement dans ma fenêtre "lire les information" et dans le dock.

Je pige pas.


----------



## zep3 (18 Septembre 2009)

Tes icônes doit être dans toutes les résolutions (512, 128, 64..) pour ne pas pixelisé sur le dock.

Avec liteicon a tu le même problème, as tu essayer avec la version d'essai de candybar qui a été mise a jour pour snow leopard ?


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Septembre 2009)

Je pensais bien qu'il y avait un soucis de résolution des différentes tailles. Mais ce que je comprends pas c'est que mes icones dans les fenètres s'affichent nikel qu'elles soient petite ou grandes, alors que collées dans "lire les infos" elles sont pixelisées.

Je vais essayer avec avec litle icons


----------



## Maximouse (19 Septembre 2009)

J'ai le même problème avec candybar, certaines icônes modifiées (ou non) se pixelisent une fois dans le dock.
Je ne comprends pas non plus.

Après un redémarrage tout est rentré en ordre, essaye

En tout cas à surveillé car je n'ai pas utilisé candy depuis des jours, par contre j'ai utilisé slipcover, peut être une raison de cause à effet


----------



## loukoum42 (26 Septembre 2009)

meme soucis
certaines icones sont moches ( pixelisées) depuis mon passage à Sl
J'ai l'impression que c'est les icones des applications que j'ai installé apres la mise à jour 
Une idée ?


----------



## Smaxintosh (1 Octobre 2009)

Ouai moi aussi ca me l'avait fait, je sais qu'il y a une de ces 3 astuces qui résoud le truc :
-Dans le terminal tu tapes Killall Dock puis entré
- tu fermes la session et tu la rouvres
- tu vires l'icone du dock et tu la remets .

Si rien ne marche euuh ... je sais plus


----------



## zep3 (5 Octobre 2009)

Et en passant par icon composer ??


----------

